# [HW] Digitale non va piu

## kaosone

ciao  :Very Happy: 

ho comprato circa un paio di mesi fa una coolpix 4100, andava tutto bene tramite cavetto usb, montavo con mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/nikon e vedevo dentro le foto e i film...

non so come mai (forse upgrade kernel?) se la monto mi dice che non riconosce il tipo di partizione...

allora provo a dare diretto un mount -t vfat ecc ecc ma mi dice fs danneggiato  :Neutral: 

ho provato a formattarla anche dalla fotocamera ma niente..

invece se monto con mount -t usbfs si monta, ma dentro ha 3 cartelle con dei file, ma niente foto   :Shocked: 

qualcuno ha qualche idea?

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Attacca la tua fotocamera e posta le ultime 20 rige di dmesg

----------

## randomaze

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> qualcuno ha qualche idea?

 

Stiamo parlando della memoria interna della fotocamera o di un CF?

Hai provato a montarla si "quell'altro" sistema operativo? (al limite da un amico...)

I files che vedi quando la monti che file sono? Come si chiamano? Cosa contengono? ....

----------

## kaosone

```
usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using address 3

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: NIKON     Model: NIKON DSC E4100   Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

SCSI device sdb: 32000 512-byte hdwr sectors (16 MB)

sdb: assuming Write Enabled

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 /dev/scsi/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

USB Mass Storage device found at 3

```

```

 fdisk -l /dev/sdb 

Disk /dev/sdb: 16 MB, 16384000 bytes

4 heads, 16 sectors/track, 500 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 64 * 512 = 32768 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1   *          33         500       14955+   1  FAT12

```

vedo se mia sorella non rompe troppo e la installo da lei ora  :Very Happy: 

i file sono questi

```

  ls -Rahl

.:

total 0

drwxr-xr-x   5 root root   0 Aug  3  2004 .

drwxr-xr-x  15 root root 424 Jul 14 11:43 ..

dr-xr-xr-x   2 root root   0 Aug  3 12:36 001

dr-xr-xr-x   2 root root   0 Aug  3 12:36 002

dr-xr-xr-x   2 root root   0 Aug  3 12:36 003

-r--r--r--   1 root root   0 Aug  3 12:38 devices

./001:

total 0

dr-xr-xr-x  2 root root   0 Aug  3 12:36 .

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root   0 Aug  3  2004 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  43 Aug  3 12:36 001

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 211 Aug  3 12:36 002

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  50 Aug  3 12:36 003

./002:

total 0

dr-xr-xr-x  2 root root  0 Aug  3 12:36 .

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root  0 Aug  3  2004 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 43 Aug  3 12:36 001

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 52 Aug  3 12:36 002

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 50 Aug  3 12:38 003

./003:

total 0

dr-xr-xr-x  2 root root  0 Aug  3 12:36 .

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root  0 Aug  3  2004 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 43 Aug  3 12:36 001

```

ciao

----------

## kaosone

appena provata, funziona su winows   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

... Salva le foto  :Smile:  e poi prova a riformattare dalla fotocamera la memory-card. Chissà che...  :Wink: 

----------

## kaosone

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> ... Salva le foto  e poi prova a riformattare dalla fotocamera la memory-card. Chissà che... 

 

gia' provato (cmq e' la memoria interna non una memory esterna)

non riesco proprio a capire cosa potrebbe essere   :Sad: 

----------

## alex4988

forse sto dicendo una cagata ma potrebbero essere le porte usb che nn hai caricato i moduli nel kernel

----------

## kaosone

mm no l'usb viene visto , uso anche altre periferiche usb, poi crea il device   :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

Ok, ho letto di fretta  :Rolling Eyes: 

usbfs é normale che di dia dei file, si tratta di un filesystem virtuale verso i dispositivi USB (l'analogo di /sys insomma!).

L'errore esatto che ti da il mount?

Al limite prova a fare qualcosa tipo fsck.msdos (a tuo rischio e pericolo, non voglio responsabilità)

----------

## kaosone

mi dice 

```
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,

       or too many mounted file systems

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> mi dice 

 

Con che comando lo monti?

----------

## silian87

hai provato a montare /dev/sda o /dev/sda1 se ci sono?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> hai provato a montare /dev/sda o /dev/sda1 se ci sono?

 

Non penso che sia la soluzione visto che gli dice

```
Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi2
```

----------

## codadilupo

ragazzi, non vorrei dire una cazzata, ma a me sembra proprio un problema di moduli, tant'e' che il tutto viene montato come sg (scsi generic) ma nonvedo riferimenti a sd (scsi disk)... controlla nel kernel di aver compilato il modulo, e se c'e', controlla con lsmod se é caricato: se il caso, caricalo con modprobe sd_mod

ho già avuto problemi simili anch'io: il modulo l'avevo, ma per qualche motivo non funzionava bene. Soluzione: é bastato ricompilarlo...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Non penso che sia la soluzione visto che gli dice
> 
> Codice:
> 
> Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi2
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se ti dice che e' collegato a sdb vuol dire che lo scsi disk c'e'. Comunque per sicurezza posta il tuo lsmod

----------

## kaosone

lo scsi disk c'e' build in nel kernel quindi non dovrebbe essere quello il problema..

lo monto con mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/nikon

prima bastava dare un mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/nikon e andava senza stare a selezionare il fs 

```

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

usb_storage            27520  0

ipt_state               1472  2

ip_conntrack           28544  1 ipt_state

usbhid                 24000  0

iptable_filter          2176  1

ip_tables              16064  2 ipt_state,iptable_filter

ftdi_sio               28740  0

usbserial              23136  1 ftdi_sio

hci_usb                 9216  0

bluetooth              41668  1 hci_usb

nvidia               4815252  12

ohci1394               31172  0

ieee1394               93684  1 ohci1394

ehci_hcd               25924  0

ohci_hcd               16260  0

usbcore               102628  9 usb_storage,usbhid,ftdi_sio,usbserial,hci_usb,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il supporto per il vfat ce l'hai compilato nel kernel?

----------

## codadilupo

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> lo scsi disk c'e' build in nel kernel quindi non dovrebbe essere quello il problema..
> 
> lo monto con mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/nikon
> 
> prima bastava dare un mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/nikon e andava senza stare a selezionare il fs

 

come ho detto prima, secondo me é meglio se ricompili il kernel con sd_mod come modulo.

Ad ogni modo, non riesco a capire certe... "stranezze":

Perché fdsik ti da come filesystem di sdb un fat12 ? non dovrebbe essere fat/fat16/fat32 ?

P.S.: hai provato a rimuovere il modulo usbfs ? Magari rompe le balle. Chesso', tu plugghi la usb, usbfs si carica in automatico, e quando cerchi di montare la periferica con il filesystem giusto (vfat) mount ti riporta (giustamente) " too many filesystem " ...

Coda, in vena di ipotesi  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## kaosone

si il supporto vfat e' presente infatti non mi  dice "manca il supporto vfat" ma dice che non riesce a montarlo (ora non sono a casa quindi non posso dirvi gli errori specifici...)

non so come mai mi dia come output un fat12, pensavo fosse normale oO

se formatto la memoria non c'e' su anche il firmware vero? (e' la memoria interna delle digitale)

al max ricompilero' anche il kernel mettendo tutto modulare   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> si il supporto vfat e' presente infatti non mi  dice "manca il supporto vfat" ma dice che non riesce a montarlo (ora non sono a casa quindi non posso dirvi gli errori specifici...)
> 
> 

 

Infatti quando manca il fs dice proprio quello che ha detto a te (o almeno mi pare)

----------

## codadilupo

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> non so come mai mi dia come output un fat12, pensavo fosse normale oO

 

non sono particolamente ferrato, in fatto di fs, ma io il fat12 non l'ho mai visto/sentito... quindi mi puzza  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> se formatto la memoria non c'e' su anche il firmware vero? (e' la memoria interna delle digitale)

 

mah, non credo proprio: io ho provato a formattare la mem interna di una fotocamera della trust, e non m'ha dato particolari problemi.... ihmo, sarebbe veramente idiota, da parte di canon, mettere il firmware sulla memoria di massa interna, visto che li' ci devono andare dati, ed é smanazzabile, anche sotto winzozz (e si sa che gl'utenti winzozz, non sono tra i piu' accorti, io per primo   :Wink: )

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> non sono particolamente ferrato, in fatto di fs, ma io il fat12 non l'ho mai visto/sentito... quindi mi puzza 

 

Esiste esiste guarda qua

----------

## kaosone

ecco allora un po di prove per voi   :Very Happy: 

```

..::[root@nazgul][Tue Aug 03][19:08:36][/home/kaosone]::..

# mount -tvfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/nikon

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,

       or too many mounted file systems

..::[root@nazgul][Tue Aug 03][19:08:51][/home/kaosone]::..

# mount  /dev/sdb1 /mnt/nikon

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

..::[root@nazgul][Tue Aug 03][19:08:57][/home/kaosone]::..

# mount -tnonesiste /dev/sdb1 /mnt/nikon

mount: fs type nonesiste not supported by kernel

..::[root@nazgul][Tue Aug 03][19:09:14][/home/kaosone]::..

# 

```

potrebbe essere un problema di supporto codepage? 

cmq ora provo a formattare la memoria (prima la svuoto, se vedo che fdisk da dimensione 0 la formatto  :Very Happy: )

vi faccio sapere come va.. per sicurezza mi faccio pure un backup va, tanto sono pochi mb

----------

## n3mo

Dico una stupidaggine, non è che il filesystem l'hai specificato in fstab e te lo monta in automatico ?

----------

## kaosone

 *n3mo wrote:*   

> Dico una stupidaggine, non è che il filesystem l'hai specificato in fstab e te lo monta in automatico ?

 

no no  :Very Happy: 

cmq nuovi aggiornamenti:

se scrivo sul /dev/sdb1 non succede nulla...

ovvero fa finta di scrivere ma poi non cambia nulla   :Shocked: 

ad esempio lo riempio di zeri e continua a mostrarmi le foto 

ho provato anche questo:

```

# fsck.msdos /dev/sdb1

dosfsck 2.10, 22 Sep 2003, FAT32, LFN

/dev/sdb1: 6 files, 6/934 clusters

```

----------

